# Sugar Free ice-cream



## Chrissie Wa (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi all, 
Made ice-cream for my oh (type 2) with a packet of sugar free custard and added double cream it has gone very icy, less creamy, any idea why?
Tia
Chrissie


----------



## Ditto (Jun 6, 2017)

No idea. Was it nice? I had some Franks and it was extremely sweet. I'm wondering why they are discontinuing it. I never thought to try making my own.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 6, 2017)

Ditto said:


> No idea. Was it nice? I had some Franks and it was extremely sweet. I'm wondering why they are discontinuing it. I never thought to try making my own.


http://www.franksicecream.co.uk/content/Diabetic.html they have brought out another flavour so obviously not discontinuing it!


----------



## Copepod (Jun 7, 2017)

Chrissie Wa said:


> Hi all,
> Made ice-cream for my oh (type 2) with a packet of sugar free custard and added double cream it has gone very icy, less creamy, any idea why?
> Tia
> Chrissie


Sugar contributes to texture, as mixture freezes. If ice cream ends up too icy, it may be partly due to mixing regime during freezing process. Probably needs more hard work ie whisking more before putting in freezer, plus removing from freezer and stiring  more often.


----------



## Ditto (Jun 7, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> http://www.franksicecream.co.uk/content/Diabetic.html they have brought out another flavour so obviously not discontinuing it!


Really? I thought I was reading on another thread that these foods labelled diabetic/diatetic aren't allowed any more!!


----------



## grovesy (Jun 7, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Really? I thought I was reading on another thread that these foods labelled diabetic/diatetic aren't allowed any more!!


They are not supposed to be.


----------



## Chrissie Wa (Jun 7, 2017)

I think if the ice cream machine had been frozen longer and it had frozen in there instead of in a plastic box it might have worked. Will try again with frozen machine and keep you informed!


----------



## dawny1958 (Jun 11, 2017)

Didn't realise you can buy sugar free custard ??? What are the carbs like ????
Thankyou


----------



## Chrissie Wa (Jun 12, 2017)

Just looked at pack it is 14 for 1/3 packet


----------



## Nuttynurse (Jun 21, 2017)

Not sure if my photo of ice cream has worked but I found it in the Free From section in tesco and it's lovely. Even better is thst


----------



## Nuttynurse (Jun 21, 2017)

I was trying to  say that ice cream pictured doesn't spike my bg! Not quite sure what happened there


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 21, 2017)

Nuttynurse said:


> I was trying to say that ice cream pictured doesn't spike my bg! Not quite sure what happened there


 i hope you didnt eat a lot of it if you did stay in doors as its full of polyols which can have a laxative effect x


----------



## Nuttynurse (Jun 21, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> i hope you didnt eat a lot of it if you did stay in doors as its full of polyols which can have a laxative effect x


Didn't have a lot and didn't experience any ill effects


----------

